# Chkdsk volume:/f, not vaild?



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

OK, I was looking through *simpswr*sig, a wealth of stuff to know, thanks. I decided to see what I find using the chkdsk command. When I type in chkdsk, it did just fine went through all 3 stages. It said I had some errors. When I wanted to repair errors without scanning the volume for bad sectors I used the *chkdsk volume:/f* and got back this reply.

_*The drive, the path, or file name is not valid.*_ What gives? For this to be a fresh install (hard drive/disc restore) I'm running into all types of hassels. Thanks for any assistance as always.

tdb


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

The word volume stands for the drive you are running chkdsk on for example if it is drive c you would type

*chkdsk c: /f*

To do this properly goto RUN type *cmd* and press enter
Then type 
*chkdsk c: /f*
Press the enter key and if it asks you to dismopunt the volume say NO and then yes to run on next boot.


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

ThorXP said:


> The word volume stands for the drive you are running chkdsk on for example if it is drive c you would type
> 
> *chkdsk c: /f*
> 
> ...


I type what you instructed via run/cmd - chkdsk c: /f and got this.

This type of the files system is NFTS.
Cannot lock current drive

Chkdsk cannot run because the volume is in use by another process. Would you like to schedule this volume to be checked the next time the system restarts? (Y/N)

^ Now, I get that command when I just typed CHKDSK. :4-dontkno


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

Like I said just type Y to say yes and the next time the computer is rebooted chkdsk will run just fine and dandy.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

The message simply means that chkdsk is unable to check the drive as it is in use by Windows. If you type Y then Enter, it will run chkdsk with the /f switch when you reboot.


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

:embarased :smile: ray:

Hey thanks guys - I'm new to all of this but it's fun most of the times. _Much appreciated_.............

tdb/trina


----------

